# Electric portable corral. Help?



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm really confused. I am looking at some different options for confining my guy at rides and got to looking into portable electric fence options. And I'm very confused. 

A search yielded that some of you have build your own. I googled how to do that and kept getting things about soil quality, grounding, and dampness. 

Was I wrong in thinking that you just put in the post, string the wire, and turn it on? 

I know Chance is respectful of them because we've had them at the barn and yesterday I took him out in one that hasn't been on in years and he still respected it. I've just never been on the installation end. 

Help? I'm just looking for a highly portable and very affordable method of containing him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I have step in posts, hot rope and a 2 foot piece of rebar to use as a brace for the posts and as the ground. I then bought a small battery operated charger.

Hooked the ground to the re-bar and the hot wire to the hot rope and turned it on. We where in business.

I used that set for for a 2 weeks stint. Worked very well as our ponies where trained for electric fence.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

ChitChatChet said:


> I have step in posts, hot rope and a 2 foot piece of rebar to use as a brace for the posts and as the ground. I then bought a small battery operated charger.
> 
> Hooked the ground to the re-bar and the hot wire to the hot rope and turned it on. We where in business.
> 
> I used that set for for a 2 weeks stint. Worked very well as our ponies where trained for electric fence.



Ok sounds pretty simple! 

Do you have rebar for each post? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Every kind of charger has to have a ground. Even though my horses are used to and respect electric fences I would never go camping and use an electric portable corral without it being charged. If you are going to a specific place check their rules because a lot of camp grounds don't allow them due to the space they take up. Personally I prefer to use high-lines when staying overnight but more and more places are banning the use because of damage to trees. A case of too many people can't be bothered with a little concern like tying their horses to it where they can't munch on the trees.

Portable corral panels are another option or I've seen them made out of pvc pipe. This is another option I've seen:

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=bf9d1fbb-febb-49ed-b52a-6c45f39c5a77#tab-info

That one is expensive but it looks like it would be an easy do it yourself project. I think I'd want to use something a little sturdier than fiberglass. Every time I see this in my catalog I always think I'd like to get someone's opinion on it that has actually used one.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> Every kind of charger has to have a ground. Even though my horses are used to and respect electric fences I would never go camping and use an electric portable corral without it being charged. If you are going to a specific place check their rules because a lot of camp grounds don't allow them due to the space they take up. Personally I prefer to use high-lines when staying overnight but more and more places are banning the use because of damage to trees. A case of too many people can't be bothered with a little concern like tying their horses to it where they can't munch on the trees.
> 
> Portable corral panels are another option or I've seen them made out of pvc pipe. This is another option I've seen:
> 
> ...



I've looked at some DIY options and I think that's the route I'm going to go. We have a high line system that he's fine with but when camping in open fields and places that don't allow them, I would like options. 

Thank yall so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

We also use step in posts, electric tape and a battery-operated charger to make it hot. We use a marine battery vs the D batteries its meant to take for a bit stronger zap. For the life of me I can't find a pic of our pen setup, but this was a horse I rode for a friend in the fall - same basic idea, though you can't see the charger/battery in this pic.











You will see some people badmouth these types of pens, saying they have seen horses escape them. Unfortunately, I have seen horses escape every type of containment (pens, panels, hi-ties, picket lines), so don't think there is any single right answer. Just depends on the horse and the situation


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> We also use step in posts, electric tape and a battery-operated charger to make it hot. We use a marine battery vs the D batteries its meant to take for a bit stronger zap. For the life of me I can't find a pic of our pen setup, but this was a horse I rode for a friend in the fall - same basic idea, though you can't see the charger/battery in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the looks of that! I want him to be able to move about a bit more freely and either electric or panel corral looks to be my best options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

MrsKD14 said:


> Ok sounds pretty simple!
> 
> Do you have rebar for each post?
> 
> ...


Just one rebar where the charger is. I just took bailing twine from that post to the rebar. The charger hung off the fence and my posts are bendy so it added good stability.
One should put a tennis ball over the rebar end so that nothing sticks itself on it


----------

